# Overnight Rigs Trip Friday 8/2



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thinking about making a trip to the rigs Friday night. Was wondering if anyone else had plans for the same?


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

We're headed out Friday evening to Horn Mountain, leaving out of Fort Morgan. Hit us up on 68 "yellow fever". Good luck!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I may be out that way Saturday. 68, The Drakelson. Fill up your boxes!

Pan


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

So far we are leaving Friday night out of Pensacola. Blue 26 Century.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Going saturday


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

good luck guys. our trip got cancelled. I hope yall post some reports when you get back that makes me sick to my stomach i wasn't there.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd have a backup bottomfishing plan unless you have the range to get past the mud.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We're leaving out in 3 hrs. .. Back on Sunday evening unless the cooler fill up before then.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Cancelled my trip too. Leaving out of Panama City...hopefully to find some blue water. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cbarnes91 said:


> Cancelled my trip too. Leaving out of Panama City...hopefully to find some blue water. Good luck everyone.


You better load up on fuel if your looking fo water out of here.


----------

